# Throw up the V



## shootingthegapsince92 (Mar 1, 2011)

I wanna see how many people we can get to Throw up the V :wave: everytime you see or pass your fellow dubber.


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

No. I prefer to wave erratically.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

I just kinda stick my hand out the window a little.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

i3rent said:


> I just kinda stick my hand out the window a little.


same


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

I occasionally throw the v when i'm on my Ruckus, but nobody waves back hahaha


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I just throw up the shocker. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

PSU said:


> I just throw up the shocker. :thumbup::thumbup:


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

i3rent said:


> I just kinda stick my hand out the window a little.


occasionally



PSU said:


> I just throw up the shocker. :thumbup::thumbup:


occasionally



I mostly just have my hand at 12 on the wheel and throw up the \m/ :laugh:


....but seriously... i do


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

i3rent said:


> I just kinda stick my hand out the window a little.


x2 

..I throw the V to Subarus occasionally b.c they're all haters and its funny. 
:beer:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

^^ i clicked your link by accident and we have 90 mutal friends on facebook lolll 

but i usually give a little wave, i stopped waving first because when i used too they would just stare at me


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

just gotta follow them beep the horn around 18 times throw the flashers on roll down the window hang your body out and start screaming.


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

john prusinski said:


> just gotta follow them beep the horn around 18 times throw the flashers on roll down the window hang your body out and start screaming.


:laugh:


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

hartman121 said:


> :laugh:


funny thing is ive done this before hahahaha


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Around here we find it generally depends on what type of VW is it as to what response you get. Van owners win the contest by a mile when it comes to a smile, wave, etc in response. Beetle and GTi owners seem to be right behind. R32 owners seem to just smile and nod. Passat owners, for the most part, don't even acknowledge (probably don't even know that they are driving a VW, or worse, that there are other VW owners out there that are more enthusiastic about the car they drive).


----------



## xjoex (Aug 19, 2010)

\m/ mostly. Or a little wave.


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

when I am driving my volkswagen, I typically tend to only wave at other modified volkswagens.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

luckeydoug1 said:


> Around here we find it generally depends on what type of VW is it as to what response you get. Van owners win the contest by a mile when it comes to a smile, wave, etc in response. Beetle and GTi owners seem to be right behind. R32 owners seem to just smile and nod. Passat owners, for the most part, don't even acknowledge (probably don't even know that they are driving a VW, or worse, that there are other VW owners out there that are more enthusiastic about the car they drive).


 I'm happy I got a Passat


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

I get out of my car everytime I see another VW, get down on one knee and do this:


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Jakester9500 said:


> when I am driving my volkswagen, I typically tend to only wave at other modified volkswagens.


 x2 here


----------



## devinnotkevin (Aug 8, 2011)

If its a guy I pop the v. If its a girl...I pop the v.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

devinnotkevin said:


> If its a guy I pop the v. If its a girl...I pop the v.


 :laugh:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I always nod to other "enthusiasts" but don't think I will be waiving to grandma or the stoner in the bus


----------



## Blujett18T (May 14, 2010)

i usually :thumbup:


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

john prusinski said:


> just gotta follow them beep the horn around 18 times throw the flashers on roll down the window hang your body out and start screaming.


 LMAF cuz I am picturing someone doing that. :laugh:


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> I always nod to other "enthusiasts" but don't think I will be waiving to grandma or the stoner in the bus


 I'd wave to the stoner if he seemed to like his bus. I have stoner enthustiast friends lol


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jakester9500 said:


> I'd wave to the stoner if he seemed to like his bus. I have stoner enthustiast friends lol


 Haha, I guess I would initiate the wave, but if someone waves I'm happy to waive back. In the year I've had my car think I've gotten one waive from another VW driver. People hate on the CC.


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> Haha, I guess I would initiate the wave, but if someone waves I'm happy to waive back. In the year I've had my car think I've gotten one waive from another VW driver. People hate on the CC.


 No way. I love the CC. I really don't see many around. But if I did, I probably wouldn't wave. I would assume they are an old head that doesn't really know why I am waving lol


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Blujett18T said:


> i usually :thumbup:


 +2 :thumbup: 

but not the old ladies or people who seem to not enjoy their VW's


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jakester9500 said:


> No way. I love the CC. I really don't see many around. But if I did, I probably wouldn't wave. I would assume they are an old head that doesn't really know why I am waving lol


 Well if you see an R Line that has obvious mods you would I would think. Got the waive from an Audi driver once and that was it although the people in my area are usually younger guys with stickers an barbie dolls hanging from their mufflers. I kid you not.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> younger guys with stickers an barbie dolls hanging from their mufflers. I kid you not.


 :screwy: some fads i will never understand :facepalm:


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Whenever i see another VW I follow them home, wait untill they are asleep, sneak in, lay next to them and wake them up while tounging their ear and whisper I have a VW too. 

Then I rape them then leave. 

I have been trying to get it to catch on. I have made the news once or twice so it's going well!


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

i always wave if they have mods also.


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

i kid you not my mom went from 2 soccer mom suburbans to a mk5 to a cc you wave and she'll throw the v to you


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

biggs88 said:


> Whenever i see another VW I follow them home, wait untill they are asleep, sneak in, lay next to them and wake them up while tounging their ear and whisper I have a VW too.
> 
> Then I rape them then leave.
> 
> I have been trying to get it to catch on. I have made the news once or twice so it's going well!


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

sig'd


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

i saw a pikachu on a del sol the other day..but then again they also had a pink muffler


----------



## beez117 (Aug 7, 2011)

i was laughing sooooooo hard when i read that:laugh::laugh:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

i do this.


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

UnitedGTI. said:


> i do this.


HAHAAHA love that.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't do anything. JEEP Wranglers have the wave thing on lockdown and besides, most of VW's are not owned by people who care that it's a VW


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

john prusinski said:


> funny thing is ive done this before hahahaha


this.


----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ..I throw the V to Subarus occasionally b.c they're all haters and its funny.
> :beer:



baha, i thought i was the only one.


----------



## sicknastymk4 (Aug 21, 2011)

i throw it up, dub love


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

Jakester9500 said:


> I occasionally throw the v when i'm on my Ruckus, but nobody waves back hahaha


lol I do the same on my Ruck.. Everyone just looks at me like wtf was that lol.. Anywho so you are from york and you have a Ruckus? Im in ephrata.


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

i just follow them until they get to their destination then wait until they get out of their car which is when I walk up to them breathing heavily while mumbling. Once the ice is broken is when I pounce on them then get back in my car. 

isn't that how everyone does it?


----------



## devinnotkevin (Aug 8, 2011)

Just literally throw foam fingers at the car if they don't respond toyour initial gesture.


----------



## WILSON109 (Nov 4, 2011)

got my first wave the other week... pretty exciting :laugh:


----------



## DelawareDub (Jul 28, 2011)

HavokRuels said:


> I don't do anything. JEEP Wranglers have the wave thing on lockdown and besides, most of VW's are not owned by people who care that it's a VW


This

I constantly get waves from other wrangler owners when I take mine out.


----------



## poomwah (Sep 29, 2011)

around here the vw guys don't wave back.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

PSU said:


> I just throw up the shocker. :thumbup::thumbup:


 This










biggs88 said:


> Whenever i see another VW I follow them home, wait untill they are asleep, sneak in, lay next to them and wake them up while tounging their ear and whisper I have a VW too.
> 
> Then I rape them then leave.
> 
> I have been trying to get it to catch on. I have made the news once or twice so it's going well!


 I LOl'd:laugh:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Mac n Cheez said:


> ^^ i clicked your link by accident and we have 90 mutal friends on facebook lolll


by accident eh..


added comment: I hate when I take the time to prepare to throw a V, you know, Putting my coffee in the holder..re-adjusting my hand to rest on the top of the steering wheel for easy-throw access.. and cracking my window a teeny bit, all for the person just to grill the sh!t out of you..

eff you then, I take my V back.


----------



## DDDubroke (Oct 17, 2011)

just got my first dub three weeks ago a got a dub wave on the way home from buying it so now I toss it up


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

luckeydoug1 said:


> Van owners win the contest by a mile when it comes to a smile, wave, etc in response.


You know it!! We're a heartwarming community across the nation! :wave: :wave: But we're also selfish because we only wave to fellow VW van/bus drivers.


----------



## sicknastymk4 (Aug 21, 2011)

i always throw it up but in Berks County people are A-holes and dont give it back  :thumbdown:


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

HavokRuels said:


> I don't do anything. JEEP Wranglers have the wave thing on lockdown and besides, most of VW's are not owned by people who care that it's a VW


I've often wondered how long jeeps have doing the wave. I've been driving for 16 yrs now and always had vw's. Even back then fellow vw brethren have either waved or thrown the "rock-on"

Way back in hs a buddy of mine borrowed his gf's mk2 and couldnt get over how other vw driver's would wave


----------



## jollyTDI (Mar 17, 2008)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> added comment: I hate when I take the time to prepare to throw a V, you know, Putting my coffee in the holder..re-adjusting my hand to rest on the top of the steering wheel for easy-throw access.. and cracking my window a teeny bit, all for the person just to grill the sh!t out of you..
> 
> eff you then, I take my V back.



hahaha priceless!
I typically don't do anything cause I usually just get grilled and feel like an ass, but then again even if I don't throw up the v I still get grilled, go figure 

Edit because
Last week was eyeing up a mk3 gti, driver threw up the v at me, I was like oh sh! and threw it right back, was the highlight of my morning commute.


----------



## Niks01turbo (Jul 12, 2011)

I just punch whoever is in the car with me and yell out what color it is. My 12yr old son won't let it go so I can't either.


----------



## DuB-4-LiFe (Nov 17, 2011)

I normally don't do anything considering when i do i never get a gesture back but i wish more people would


----------



## Hooligan6 (Sep 24, 2011)

I always throw it up, then my girlfriend looks at me like i'm a moron, while i'm still smiling.


----------



## Mar2011 (Dec 11, 2011)

days ago, i was passing a gti, flashed his lights than took the exit, didnt have enof time to throw anything back


----------



## sbarrett4 (Feb 4, 2011)

Back in college (W. Chester) I did. Even though I had a plain jane Fox. Lots of VW's out there and folks would acknowledge each other. Now, I don't. I suppose its because I'd feel weird if I did and got no response - or maybe its just my Passat makes me oblivious . I have not gotten the V from anybody in a long time, but would repsond if I did.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooligan6 said:


> I always throw it up, then my girlfriend looks at me like i'm a moron, while i'm still smiling.


LMAO!!!! I laughed at this, Im sorry. 

One time I was at a stop light and I seen a younger kid throw the V to me, I didnt know if he was trying to say something or not. He was in the back seat of a Nissan, LMAO


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> by accident eh..
> 
> 
> added comment: I hate when I take the time to prepare to throw a V, you know, Putting my coffee in the holder..re-adjusting my hand to rest on the top of the steering wheel for easy-throw access.. and cracking my window a teeny bit, all for the person just to grill the sh!t out of you..
> ...


 This. 
Most of the time if I wave or whatever they just stare like they have never seen a girl driving a VW before. Every now and then I will get a smile/wave back.


----------

